# nissan in family v8 z31 swap



## bizox (Aug 4, 2007)

alright i need to know if there is a manual transmission that will fit a VH41DE or VH45DE or the VK45DE, VK56DE? I want to make a nissan in family v8. I've searched several forums and everybody gets off topic and start talking about ls1's and stuff. I want to know has anybody every put a nissan v8 in the 87-89 z31 along with links and referrals all is welcome. REason is i have owned a 240z a 280zx and even when the engines got beaten down they still perform as for my vg30e not so impressed yes its a great engine just not for me i want a nissan v8 inbetween the legs of my z31 if possible. thank you guys.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

there's a Z32 with a twin turbo VH and a Z32's 5 speed behind it.

I thought they were working on a kit for the bell housing, but not sure how far along it got.


----------

